# german test e by rotexmedica real?



## boney (Jan 5, 2009)

i saw another rotexmedica that look different an was wondering if they were both fake or is one fake or if they are both real! this is the first one


----------



## boney (Jan 5, 2009)

this is the second one


----------



## boney (Jan 5, 2009)

this is what the amps for the second one


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 6, 2009)

Just got your PM. In regards to this your best waiting for the others to give opinions. The 2nd one looks real. Not sure about the 1st pic though but companies change their packaging all the time. It freshens things up. I always find it funny cos if you can fake the actual products then faking the packaging would be just as easy. But not the case cos they always fuck up the packaging in some way or another. I imagine it is fairly hard to get all the components (paper used, font effects and stamping) correct and then have it professional put together. Like I said the 2nd ones look good to go. The 1st pic looks professionally done so a good sign but doesn't really mean anything. By the way they are german test manufactured with a license in pakistan thats why they have the arab text on. Hopefully someone else can help you out with the 1st. I saw that packaging once on a sellers site but that doesn't mean anything. I would say the 2nd are atleast 99% real. They have the dot on the top too which is good. By the way they are suppose to be really good. Hope I have helped


----------



## tonk_bruvva (Jan 20, 2009)

*Rotex*

I got those rotex ones (in the first pic) just the other day and from i have found on the internet they are real...as previously said above they change their packaging all the time, and researching on other forums etc on this same subject drew me to the conclusion that they are real...did my first shot today we'll see what happens...from a good source nonetheless


----------



## boney (Jan 21, 2009)

cool i did a lot of searchin too they look good. gl on your cycle happy gains!


----------



## prebbz (Jun 29, 2009)

they are real the see through one with blue writing i am on them now


----------



## boney (Jun 30, 2009)

cool i ended up going with a different one,thanks for the up date tho


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2009)

Dude the rotexmedica are real deal!  Very ironic I have in my hand right now as I type!  They come individually boxed, then are packed inside the big box as seen in your photo!  Awesome stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Roidhunter (Aug 26, 2011)

Never heard of it?


----------



## micro (Sep 14, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, I think that the reason for the difference in amps is one is distributed in one country and the other amp style in another country. 

Just like Omnas


----------



## norbit09 (Jul 19, 2012)

I know this is a old thread but I never heard of the 2nd one.


----------

